# Minn Kota Co Pilot help



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have a breaker in-line from the battery to the motor?

Like this one for example: http://bluesea.com/category/3/10/productline/overview/13

If so, check to see that it's engaged.


----------



## Mikey_O (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, thank you for the reply. A buddy today told me to make sure I sync the unit. I'm going to attempt that tonight.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Had mine working perfectly one day and then out of the blue, it started actting up and then just died! I was pissed, livewell full of perfect whitebait and many a shorelines to fish! First the battery went dead in the remote, replaced it and it worked for about 3hrs and just quite. It wouldn't do anything. Come to find out, I got sweat inside the remote from keeping it inside my shirt when not in use. Fried the remote, purchased a new one and it work flawlessly! Always keep in you tackle box/bag in a waterproof container a couple of extra batteries and if possible, an extra remote with the info on how to re-sync it to the TM.
Good luck 
Weedy


----------



## Mikey_O (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Weedy. I need to buy another remote to test out that theory. My buddy seems to think something is wrong with the unit since it did not chirp when I plugged the power in. I do remember that it used to chirp when I first plugged in.


----------



## ddegeorge (Oct 22, 2009)

Oyekim - I had the same problem you are having.  I resynced the remote and it worked fine.  Weedy has excellent advise with the extra remote, batteries and instructions on the resync.  I for one will follow his advise.


----------



## Mikey_O (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Salty.. I'll be at Bass Pro tomorrow buying another remote. I did hear you can buy warranty from BP and they will exchange it no questions asked. If that's the case, I will certainly buy the warranty.


----------

